

What Environment do you use for Javascript dev? - duked

Hi all,<p>I'm a C coder, occasionally I use Java so for most of my development I use VIM or eclipse.<p>Now I'm trying to build some web application: javascript applications (looking also into phonegap). I'm having a hard time finding a good dev environment. So far I'm using firefox + firebug and Xcode for editing.<p>I'm new to web dev, so I'm afraid I'm missing something. Is there a very powerful IDE ? So I don't have to open my things in firefox and hope they work ?<p>Thanks !
======
spleeder
Sublime Text 2 is the best IDE for everything. For some useful plugins for web
development take a look here: [http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-and-
tips/essential-s...](http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-and-
tips/essential-sublime-text-2-plugins-and-extensions/)

